# San Diego Reptile Show 6/27/08



## Crazy1 (Jun 29, 2008)

Here are some of the pics from the show
Entrance to show






Inside the show





The gang (Eric and family, Cory & his Girlfriend and me)





Panther Chameleon





Larger Boa





California Desert Tortise (Tony Hawk) just for display-Advertising Vet care. Got his wheel after he lost his right front leg.





Aldabra - $4500





They had some Star and radiated - expensive 1200-2500 each
Sullys, Russian and Greek hatchlings 
One seller had 3 adult Greek (M) and quite a few Russian adults.
They had a few aquatic species but not many.
I personally can't wait for the Anaheim show.


----------



## sushisurf13 (Jun 29, 2008)

What great looking Bunch!


----------



## spikethebest (Jun 29, 2008)

Crazy1... that tortoise with a skateboard wheel was a male California desert tortoise, not a sulcata tortoise. His name is Tony Hawk. 

Thanks for coming. It was tons of fun, and I will upload some pics as well. Please everyone check out my posting about the Galapagos tortoise that i found and want to get!!

thank you!!!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 29, 2008)

Great pictures Robyn  It looks like everyone had a great time. 

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks Cory I made the adjustments to the pics. 
Yes Danny, it was a fun day.


----------



## sorciere (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow, that's awesome. 
Here in Vietnam, torts and reptile are animal in the Red list, we are not allowed to trade, ship or breed them. But they mostly appear in many restaurants as food inspites of in our house as a pet.


----------



## Isa (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice pics Robyn. I can't wait to go to a reptile show 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## chelonologist (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Robyn! I'm very intrigued to hear that you saw radiated tortoises at the show! I'm hoping to see some in Anaheim...


----------



## cali (Jul 1, 2008)

that show was so much fun! i went both days and didnt want to leave :[


----------

